# 12 volt PIR sensor



## masterfit (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi
Im new to all this but I hope this is a legit question. Does anyone know where to get hold of a 12 volt pir sensor I can fix permenantly to the side of my pride and joy and rig up my own security lighting system. I have found the lights I can use on ebay ( boy racer white neons strips & exterior led's) but Im having trouble finding the pir. PS havnt done wild yet but hoping to take the Chausson & family to the Western Isles this summer.


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi masterfit,
try Screwfix £8.99, covers 10-14v, may have to use a bit of silicone sealant to waterproof it for outside use. Good luck.

Happy Camping


----------



## masterfit (Feb 5, 2009)

*12v Pir*

Thanks Pioneer for the lead. The same pir is also on the link below, if anyone is interested, they also sell a nifty 12v relay. I reckon I can make my own security lighting system with this this lot. What do you think ??


----------



## masterfit (Feb 5, 2009)

*12v PIR*

Sorry forgot the link 
http://www.reuk.co.uk/buy-DOUBLE-PIR-RELAY-TIMER.htm


----------



## Solar G (Feb 15, 2009)

*12v PIR*

Hi, you could get a 12vdc PIR which has an internal 10A relay here:
http://www.shop.solar-wind.co.uk/acatalog/pir_detector_motion_sensor.html

Hope that helps someone...

G.


----------



## t&s (Feb 16, 2009)

this is the one you need :http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-D-TEC...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
simple to fit and under £20


----------



## masterfit (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

The one on ebay looks just the job. Ive ordered 3 for boths sides and the rear
to try and protect the bikes. What do you think !!. Gun emplacements are next !!


----------



## Solar G (Feb 21, 2009)

Let us know how you get on please Masterfit... those lights look as though they use standard incandescent bulbs, which will either be quite juicy or won't put out a lot of light ?

For a security light, you would probably be best off with 2w or 3w LED clusters, although they are fairly expensive.


----------



## t&s (Feb 24, 2009)

the bulbs are 5w small sidelight bulbs but as they are on a pir they only stay on for a few minuits at a time but putting seven around the motor i think would be to many especialy in a busy place with lots of movement of motors and people around 
i wired mine to a switch so if on a site they can be turned off


----------

